# Having trouble installing apps....Help please..



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I seem to be having trouble installing apps the last two days.  I bought Wizard's Choice Volume 1 and Word Pop.  They both seemed to download fine, but they won't install.  My WiFi is on and I've turned my Fire off and restarted it.  I went to the kindle page on Amazon and this problem wasn't in the troubleshooting page.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ciscokid--

Do you have any notifications?  On the top bar, is there a little number in the upper left hand corner?  If so, tap it to see what the messages are....

Betsy


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy.  It seems my application space is low.  How can that be when I've only had it a month??  This is not good at all.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

ciscokid said:


> Thanks, Betsy. It seems my application space is low. How can that be when I've only had it a month?? This is not good at all.


While the Fire has 8 GB of storage Amazon only allows a little over 1 GB to be used for apps. It makes no sense to me since the apps are what most people will be wanting to use and they cant be streamed like the videos or music can.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> Thanks, Betsy. It seems my application space is low. How can that be when I've only had it a month?? This is not good at all.


I'm just being curious here, but how many apps do you currently have on your fire?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This same issue cropped up a few weeks ago. Check out this KB thread, maybe it will help:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,93672.msg1460471.html#msg1460471


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't think I had that many apps, but evedently I do.  I removed some from the device and the two that wouldn't install installed just fine.  I think its a pain that I have so much space left on my fire, but most of my app space is gone.  I probably won't download music onto my fire and I have the kindle with the keyboard that I use to read my books.  I mostly use my fire for apps and the internet.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> I didn't think I had that many apps, but evedently I do. I removed some from the device and the two that wouldn't install installed just fine. I think its a pain that I have so much space left on my fire, but most of my app space is gone. I probably won't download music onto my fire and I have the kindle with the keyboard that I use to read my books. I mostly use my fire for apps and the internet.


It seems those apps add up quickly  I think I've got about 12 apps on my fire and 1 CD. I don't use e-readers for books (I know, blasphemy!) so right now I still have some room left for more movies and tv shows.


----------

